# Bumps under eyes.



## Korms (Dec 23, 2006)

I've got lot's of little whitish bumps under my eyes in the 'dent' where my dark circles/bags are.  They make concealing a pain in the backside because of the weird texture they create on my skin.  Does anyone know what causes them, and if it can be cured by a change of diet or are they just part of having under eye bags? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm hoping someone here has an idea of what I'm talking about!


----------



## jessiekins1 (Dec 24, 2006)

yes, they are cholesterol deposits from putting your moisturizer up too high. you're not supposed to use your facial moisturizer under your eyes. you're supposed to stop just before you get there and use a proper eye cream. regular moisturizers are far too rich for under the eyes.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 24, 2006)

milia! that's what the white bumps are


----------



## Korms (Dec 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jessiekins1* 

 
_yes, they are cholesterol deposits from putting your moisturizer up too high. you're not supposed to use your facial moisturizer under your eyes. you're supposed to stop just before you get there and use a proper eye cream. regular moisturizers are far too rich for under the eyes._

 

Ooh, thanks for that!  Do you know if they ever go away?  I used to use moisturiser under my eyes when I was younger (and less educated!) but I use an eye cream now.  Hopefully I haven't done any permanent damage!


----------



## eastsidesunset (Dec 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *youbeabitch* 

 
_milia! that's what the white bumps are_

 
YUP! Milia are an evil bunch (pretty much just a super whitehead). I get them all the time. They mostly occur around the eyes and nostrils, where the skin doesn't always exfoiliate properly, gets caught in pores, and forms the milia. The only way to deal with them is to exfoiliate gently, and see a derm for a prescription/get them removed. But a word of caution, don't try and remove them yourself, you can scar your face! And it's hard to remove tiny ones, so I've been told to let them grow (gross, I know) then come to get them removed). Between exfoiliating everyday (some Olay everyday stuff) and using Differin, mine are completely gone or so tiny it doesn't matter. HTH


----------



## jessiekins1 (Dec 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_Ooh, thanks for that!  Do you know if they ever go away?  I used to use moisturiser under my eyes when I was younger (and less educated!) but I use an eye cream now.  Hopefully I haven't done any permanent damage!_

 
you just have to leave them alone. they will eventually go away. dermalogica makes an exfoliant that is safe for use on the lids and under the eye. it's called daily microfoliant. please be advised that only dermalogica makes this and they told me themselves that it is indeed, safe for use in the eye area.


----------

